# Cheapest Cell Phone



## heartface

Hi,

What's the cheapest cell phone I can get in Japan (I have an alien reg card)? 

I just want to text/MMS Japanese cell phones, and have about 120 minutes a month to call Tokyo landlines. In addition, 0120 numbers must be free to call.

I don't care about the make or model of phone. 2 year contract is fine. 

James


----------



## larabell

If you have an alien registration card then I'm assuming you're in Japan and quite capable of trotting down to your local Yamada Denki to check out the phones. The cheapest you're going to find is zero yen. That will almost certainly require a contract of some sort. Pretty much all the phones can do SMS. The minutes per month depend on your plan, not on the phone. And, as far as I know, you cannot call 0120 toll-free numbers from a cell phone at all -- free or otherwise.


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> If you have an alien registration card then I'm assuming you're in Japan and quite capable of trotting down to your local Yamada Denki to check out the phones. The cheapest you're going to find is zero yen. That will almost certainly require a contract of some sort. Pretty much all the phones can do SMS. The minutes per month depend on your plan, not on the phone. And, as far as I know, you cannot call 0120 toll-free numbers from a cell phone at all -- free or otherwise.


There is the famous 980 yen a month White Plan with SoftBank Mobile:
White Plan | SoftBank
Pretty unbeatable if you can live with its limitations.
0120 can be called if it's specifically set up to receive mobile (cellphone) calls. Otherwise they give you an alternative toll-free number or you have to use a landline - it can be called free from payphones.


----------

